# PIT BULL DOG SHOW



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

bring down you PIT BULL see whats out there...show in CALIFORNIA


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ORALE
NEED A DJ? NOTHIN BETTER THAN AN OLD SCHOOL DJ!!
IF NOT FOR THIS SHOW MAYBE THE NEXT ONE


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

THATS A BULLY SHOW I GOT MY PIT BUT HE DONT LIKE STANDIN TOO CLOSE TO BULLIES :0


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jan 26 2008, 06:17 AM~9788135
> *THATS A BULLY SHOW I GOT MY PIT BUT HE DONT LIKE STANDIN TOO CLOSE TO BULLIES :0
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

thats why they got cages and muzzles! Serj


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

cool to bad Im in FL, id like to go


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 26 2008, 10:36 AM~9788794
> *thats why they got cages and muzzles! Serj
> *



lol he's never been caged in his life. muzzle? he doesn't even wear a collar on the house. i will never put a muzzle on him. he's a wild one. i gave up puttin collars about 2 years ago when i lost 10 collars in 2 weeks. i got the pure leather ones from mexico and the bastards kept eatin them. remember i got 7 pits all livin together as a pack. they get along with each other but dont like outside dogs.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

I would love to attend one of those shows, if anyone knows about one coming to the midwest please let me know.


----------



## DJMikeElite (Oct 20, 2007)

Great turnout very nice dogs thanx for inviting me out.


----------



## DJMikeElite (Oct 20, 2007)

Great turnout very nice dogs thanx for inviting me out.


----------



## DJMikeElite (Oct 20, 2007)

Great turnout very nice dogs thanx for inviting me out.


----------



## DJMikeElite (Oct 20, 2007)

Great turnout very nice dogs thanx for inviting me out.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

did anyone die? thats like a loaded guns show


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GOOD TO HEAR IT WAS A SUCCESSFUL EVENT!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

damnnnnn I missed it!!!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jan 26 2008, 11:10 PM~9793680
> *damnnnnn I missed it!!!
> *


 X2 :0 I WISH I WOULD HAVE KNEW EARLIER!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 26 2008, 07:52 PM~9792056
> *did anyone die? thats like a loaded guns show
> *


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 27 2008, 11:17 AM~9795424
> *
> *


 :dunno: why you say that


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

no it was a great show lots of dog's out there..


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 26 2008, 06:52 PM~9792056
> *did anyone die? thats like a loaded guns show
> *


no nobody died...lots of responisble people at these shows all dogs in leashes or in kennels...otherwise we would have made the news


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

here are some pic's from the dog show


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)




----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)




----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)




----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)




----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)




----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)




----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 26 2008, 10:22 AM~9788721
> *VERY NICE!
> *


X2!!! :0 :0


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> here are some pic's from the dog show
> 
> THANKS FOR THE PICS.... LOOKS LIKE A REAL NICE EVENT. WE NEED MORE EVENTS LIKE THIS. MAYBE IN "08" WE CAN DO SOME MORE!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 26 2008, 07:52 PM~9792056
> *did anyone die? thats like a loaded guns show
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Great pics .... good lookin dogs ....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 30 2008, 10:36 AM~9821634
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by E_@Jan 26 2008, 08:15 PM~9791435
> *I would love to attend one of those shows, if anyone knows about one coming to the midwest please let me know.
> *


x2


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 30 2008, 10:52 AM~9821754
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:biggrin: just fuckin with you cuuzo....hows butters and big block doin?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 30 2008, 10:47 AM~9821721
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jan 30 2008, 12:43 PM~9822487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good bro trying to breed him.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 30 2008, 04:02 PM~9824222
> *Good bro trying to breed him.
> *


Breed him with an APBT .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

THIS IS RUSTY FULL RED NOSE


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

RUSTY 13 MONTHS


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swick-1_@Feb 1 2008, 01:16 AM~9838347
> *
> 
> 
> ...




nice head


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

hated to see him go


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Here's my boy Che a couple of months ago. I got to find more recent pics he's 3x that now.


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

HERE"S ANOTHER EVENT THIS WEEKEND

:0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 30 2008, 04:08 PM~9824281
> *Breed him with an APBT ....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


for reals huh and make my own breed :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I have heard the term Min pitbull, but til this day I have yet to see one.... :dunno:


----------



## Duce'sWild (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

any one know where i can get those big spiked collars from ?have a mastiff and would like to buy him one


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE64_@Feb 4 2008, 12:27 PM~9862427
> *HERE"S ANOTHER EVENT THIS WEEKEND
> 
> :0
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE64_@Jan 30 2008, 02:04 AM~9819653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where can i get a colar like this for my Rotty? Could someone help me out please


----------



## MAKH 13 (Nov 26, 2007)

DAMN!!! :0 a lot of huge dogs!!! those pits aren't built at all like those I've seen in shows here in France (compared to american staffordshire terrier, because pits are forbidden here and we can't even cut their ears anymore neither, that sucks imo). 
By the way, does anybody have a bull terrier?


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

how much difference is there between staffordshire terrier and pits . I did a search for a friend and everything I found said PITBULL is a general name for several terriers.


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

I love those bullies.


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## MAKH 13 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81 cuttin_@Feb 6 2008, 10:54 PM~9879069
> *how much difference is there between staffordshire terrier and pits . I did a search for a friend and everything I found said PITBULL is a general name for several terriers.
> *


I don't really know in the US, but basically I think it's the same, I thought you in the US could choose to declare (register) your dog to the American kennel club either as a pit or as an american staffordshire terrier as far as it has papers (I mean it has a pedigree and all), but I'm far to be sure so... :biggrin: 

Here in France, we can't anymore have pitbulls. When you take out your dog for a walk, you'll have to take its papers with you because cops can control you, if you have a pit, then they give you a fine (I don't know if that's the right word, I mean ticket? ), then I think your dog would be taken to a dog pound and few months later ----> euthanasia  
By the way, here the difference between a pitbull and American staffordshire terrier is just a question of papers, if an American staff doesn't have a pedigree and isn't registered then it's considered towards the law as a pit.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Just call em Killers that's all. :biggrin:


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

another pic of my bully rusty :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

PIT-BULL PUPS 4-SALE,call Alex @ #(314)544-7752 or #(314)686-1404.CASH OR TRADE!!!thankz


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

WHATS UP WITH THE NEXT BULLY SHOW


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

MY DOG AT 9MONTHS.


----------



## jcardenas602 (Dec 1, 2009)

YUP DIS BIG RED FROM AZ!!


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Jan 4 2010, 08:29 PM~16184960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a good looking dog


----------



## the natural (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Feb 1 2008, 01:19 PM~9842298
> *Here's my boy Che a couple of months ago. I got to find more recent pics he's 3x that now.
> 
> 
> ...


fucking twins :thumbsup: 









1 mth old rocko









2 yr old ginger :thumbsup:


----------



## 61Dreams (Feb 5, 2009)

Trey Goodtimes SGV


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*My bro and [ RAIDER RIP :angel: ] *


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*I miss my dogg *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NICE!!!!!!!!!! MUCH LOVE TO ALL GOOD PIT PARENTS.


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

my dog papi 9mth


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jan 26 2008, 08:17 AM~9788135
> *THATS A BULLY SHOW I GOT MY PIT BUT HE DONT LIKE STANDIN TOO CLOSE TO BULLIES :0
> 
> 
> ...


more pics? :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Jan 7 2010, 02:40 PM~16216586
> *I miss my dogg
> 
> 
> ...


I HAD A RED NOSE SHE DIED IN JULY. 14 YEARS OF SERVICE!

I MISS HER TOO! SKRILLA WAS HER NAME. BECAUSE SHE COST ME ALOT OF SKRILLA.

BUT SHE WAS WELL WORTH IT! BEST DOG I EVER HAD....

HE LOOKED LIKE HER.

R.I.P. 2 THEM BOTH.. :angel:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

This is our dog! 1 year two months!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Oldchevys11 (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Lunchbawkz (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lunchbawkz_@Jan 9 2010, 01:05 AM~16233797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW thats a nice PIT rite there!!!!!


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

i got this blue nose i need to give away cant afford to keep him i got 3 dogs alltogether and im unemployed and cant afford to feed them he has gained some wait back its just hard very good with kids but my red nose been with us for 9 yrs and she is a great guard dog so we picked him to go i would like someone that will love him and not use him for fighting his name is rascal i'm in the i.e.area


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

SMOKEY @ 1 1/2 MONTHS OLD. BLACK TOE NAIL LOOKIN' BOY!




























"SMOKEY THE BEAR" MY FAWN BLUE MALE.. FROM USO KENNELS. 6 MONTHS & GROWING


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

i have an all blue female pit pup for sale or trade shes 2 mounth old and has her shots last one left must sell 250obo i can text you pics of her also have a large dog kenel cage for sale 80 bucks im in la puente 626-384-1917cell


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> THIS IS A BAD ASS DOG HOMIE


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jan 11 2010, 09:17 PM~16261043
> *i have an all blue female pit pup for sale or trade shes 2 mounth old and has her shots last one left must sell 250obo i can text you pics of her also have a large dog kenel  cage for sale 80 bucks  im in la puente 626-384-1917cell
> *


ttt


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jan 13 2010, 01:28 PM~16279469
> *ttt
> *


PIC'S OF KENNEL DONT NEED THE DOG BUT WHATS UP WITH THE KENNEL


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

MY BOYS DOGG "HOLLYWOOD"
























AND HE ROLLS IN STYLE


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

pimp


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> > THIS IS A BAD ASS DOG HOMIE
> 
> 
> thanks :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LUXURYKING_@Jan 13 2010, 05:43 PM~16281412
> *MY BOYS DOGG "HOLLYWOOD"
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA THATS HELLA SICK HOMIE HAVENT SEEN NOTHIN LIKE THAT YET :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT FOR THE DOGS


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by loco 66_@Jan 14 2010, 12:07 AM~16285833
> *HAHA THATS HELLA SICK HOMIE HAVENT SEEN NOTHIN LIKE THAT YET :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


100% RIGHT THIER DOGG


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Some nice looking dogs.


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LUXURYKING_@Jan 13 2010, 05:43 PM~16281412
> *MY BOYS DOGG "HOLLYWOOD"
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE HOMIES I SAW HIM AT THE LAKER PARADE


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURYKING_@Jan 13 2010, 06:43 PM~16281412
> *MY BOYS DOGG "HOLLYWOOD"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

> > THIS IS A BAD ASS DOG HOMIE
> 
> 
> we took 3 place with the dog......... :biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

at the fresno show 1-16-2010 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bmack (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swick-1_@Jan 31 2008, 10:16 PM~9838347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THAT IS A REAL PIT BULL NOT LIKE THEM BULLY DOGS THOSE DOGS AINT REAL PIT BULLS THEY ARE MIX I BEEN IN THE GAME FOR 20 YEARS I KNOW ALL THE BLOODLINES FROM COLBY BLOODLINE TO HEMPHILL/WALLACE BLOODLINES THOSE ARE VERY OLD SCHOOL BLOODLINES AND THE REAL PIT BULL THEY NEVER HAD BLUES AND THE ONLY DOG THAT COULD PRODUCE BLUES IS THE AMERICAN STAFFERSHIRE TERRIER THATS A COUSIN TO A PIT BULL AND PEOPLE WOUNT BE ABLE TO TELL THE DIFFERENTS ON THIS BREEDS..... ANYWAYS THE BULLY DOGS ARE FAKE PITS THEY AINT THE REAL DEAL.


----------



## mnlooney (Oct 22, 2008)

how ya like my boys? WE GOT A BLUE MALE FOR SALE, REAL BAD ASS, HOUSE BROKEN, NOT AGRESSIVE TOWARDS OTHER DOGS AND PEOPLE, FAMILY RAISED, MAN HES A VERY GOOD DOG AT 18 MONTHS, I MEAN IF ANY BODY IS INTERESTED EMAIL ME [email protected] or call me RAUL 763 843 7389, WILL TRADE FOR? I JUST WANT THIS DOG TO GO TO A NICE HOME 

VISIT US AT str8clowninkennels.com dogs name is grizzly he still growin








MN KING AT 8 MONTHS








NOTORIOUS B.I.G. AT 7 MONTHS


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bmack_@Jan 19 2010, 10:17 AM~16338235
> *NOW THAT IS A REAL PIT BULL NOT LIKE THEM BULLY DOGS THOSE DOGS AINT REAL PIT BULLS THEY ARE MIX I BEEN IN THE GAME FOR 20 YEARS I KNOW ALL THE BLOODLINES FROM COLBY BLOODLINE TO HEMPHILL/WALLACE BLOODLINES THOSE ARE VERY OLD SCHOOL BLOODLINES AND THE REAL PIT BULL THEY NEVER HAD BLUES AND THE ONLY DOG THAT COULD PRODUCE BLUES IS THE AMERICAN STAFFERSHIRE TERRIER THATS A COUSIN TO A PIT BULL AND PEOPLE WOUNT BE ABLE TO TELL THE DIFFERENTS ON THIS BREEDS..... ANYWAYS THE BULLY DOGS ARE FAKE PITS THEY AINT THE REAL DEAL.
> *



dawnrest










yellow










dawnrestxgoodson










colby










:biggrin:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mnlooney_@Jan 19 2010, 10:48 AM~16338538
> *how ya like my boys? WE GOT A BLUE MALE FOR SALE, REAL BAD ASS, HOUSE BROKEN, NOT AGRESSIVE TOWARDS OTHER DOGS AND PEOPLE, FAMILY RAISED, MAN HES A VERY GOOD DOG AT 18 MONTHS, I MEAN IF ANY BODY IS INTERESTED EMAIL ME [email protected] or call me RAUL 763 843 7389, WILL TRADE FOR? I JUST WANT THIS DOG TO GO TO A NICE HOME
> 
> VISIT US AT str8clowninkennels.com dogs name is grizzly he still growin
> ...


very nice dogs


----------



## jcardenas602 (Dec 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## $KRILLA (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

show on july 31 2010 in southgate ca


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

looking for a female american pit bull to breed my male American Pit bull with in Sac or the Bay. PM me if you got a nice bitch! check my personal photo for a pic of my dog! :thumbsup:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

bullys are nice, but i love my pit, they really are a working dog



















hes a tree climber too, i gotta get a better pic but you get the idea


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

july 31st 2010 in sothgate ca dog show


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------

